

Huge Quasar Cluster is Largest Cosmic Structure - quahada
http://news.discovery.com/space/galaxies/scientists-find-universes-largest-structure-130111.htm

======
alex_c
The article is pretty light on details. What exactly defines this as a single
"structure"? How do we determine where one cluster ends and another begins?

~~~
jonmc12
[http://mnras.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2013/01/07/mnr...](http://mnras.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2013/01/07/mnras.sts497.full)

------
electromagnetic
When we see things like this it gets the sci-fi nerd going in me and makes me
wonder if we could possibly be seeing the formation of a Tipler Cylinder
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tipler_cylinder>) or similar structure. Or if
it's a time-bubble so that a civilization can survive to discover other
sentient life.

------
JoeAltmaier
If its so large, why is it a cluster? I didn't know the universe was that
large...sounds like these objects are actually scattered fairly thinly.

Also, gotta love astronomers and their affinity to naming things:

"For simplicity we shall also refer to U1.27 as the Huge-LQG and U1.28 as the
CCLQG"

